# The Welsh Jersey



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The Welsh Jersey

Did you hear about the politician who was found dead in an Welsh rugby jersey? The police had to dress him up in women's underwear in order to save his family from the embarrassment.


----------



## davies (Sep 26, 2007)

got something about the welsh then have u


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Boyo :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

womens undies 
we aint the 1s that wear a skirt lol :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Ahem... Think you'll find you do too :wink:


----------

